
Apple on privacy, security and identity (2015) - ghosh
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2015/1/28/privacy-security-and-identity
======
brudgers
I see a business case that is orthogonal to privacy. Data that isn't
collected/stored can't be stolen and cannot be demanded by court order [well
o.k. it can be demanded, it just cannot be obtained]. The latter case of
interacting with governments is particularly appropriate to a company of
Apple's scale, ambition and global distribution.

The savings from managing legal risks over the long term could easily offset
the highest potential valuation of the collected data.

